# Sous Chef looking to leave the US and move to Spain



## Zachary Winters

Hi! ive been to spain a couple of times, but not for work...I would love to know what kind of service I could use to make my job easier getting into a place somewhere hopefully in southern Spain, and what the best way to go about getting a Visa would be, I would appreciate any help someone could give me! 
Thanks so much
Zac


----------



## lagom

Joining the revolution?. Do you speak Spanish? Unlike Northern Europe English is a very second language. Business is done in Spanish. I do a lot of business with Spanish companies and when ever it’s anything more than very casual is done in Spanish. 

If you are american then you will need a work/ resident visa. Much eaiser with a sponsor that has made you a formal offer of employment. I would suggest contacting the Spanish embassy/ local consulate and possibly a regional chamber of Congress. 
Hope that helps 

David


----------



## algarvekitchenjob

Hi Zac
what about Portugal, Algarve, it is only 150 kilometer to Spain


----------

